# Jacksonville rc



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Any word ?


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Any derby news???
Thanks,
Freya


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Open to LB
1,2,4,7,17,18,19,20,21,22,27,28,31,32,34,36,37,39,41,42,43,45,46,47,50,51,52
Should be 27 dogs.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind
1,2,4,7,17,18,19,20,21,22,27,28,31,32,34,36,37,39, 41,42,43,45,46,47,50,51,52

Total 27


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Derby finished. 
1st - #1 Caroline / Arline Buchanan 
2nd - #10 Chrome / Rita Jones
3rd - #22 Gus / Chase Haws
4th - #21 Checkers / Patti Roberts
RJ - # 8 Moses / Brad Arrington
Jam - One dog. I think it was one of Patti Roberts dogs.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations to "Checkers"..and Brenda! 

Judy


----------



## bjlokey (Jun 10, 2004)

Judy Chute said:


> Congratulations to "Checkers"..and Brenda!
> 
> Judy


Thanks


GO team Red Dog


----------



## Kurt Opel (Nov 25, 2012)

*Qualifying to the 3rd Series - 11 of 43

1, 7, 9, 19, 20, 28, 29, 31, 33, 34, 38*


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Information on the am please


----------



## Kurt Opel (Nov 25, 2012)

Qualifying finished. 
1st #29
2nd #34
3rd #7
4[SUP]th[/SUP] #9

Jams – 1, 20, 28, 31, 33, 38


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Kurt Opel said:


> Qualifying finished.
> 1st #29
> 2nd #34
> 3rd #7
> ...


Earnie Hawkins # 38 was an RJ.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind
5,6,9,13,14,19,21,23,25,27,28,29,30,32,34,35,40,41,43,44,48,52,53,55

24 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st-#31 Turbo H/Ray Voigt O/Wendy Bicknell
2nd-#2 Libby H/Ray Voigt O/ Charlie Hines- Chris Byers
3rd-#20 Mimi O/H Judy Rasmusson
4th-#21 Rosie O/H Ken Neil 
RJ - #22 Czar H/Ray. Voigt O/ Kathy Vignos Folsom
JAMS- 7,27,28,32,34,42,47,50,51

Congrats to All !!


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Thank you Brenda you're the best


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Amt to water marks 10 dogs
5,14,25,27,30,32,34,44,48,53


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Thank you boomer


----------



## Kurt Opel (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you bjoiner for noting the RJ for # 38


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#27 Sonic O/H Judy Powers
2nd-34 Tempy O/H Jake Fredricks
3rd-53 Baby O/H Bill Woodson
4th-#32 Gizmo O/H Bruce Hall
RJ -#30
JAMS- 5,25,44,48

Congrats to All !!


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

Congrats to Arline and Caroline.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

mostlygold said:


> Congrats to Arline and Caroline.


I second that! ..well done  

Judy


----------



## bjlokey (Jun 10, 2004)

bjoiner said:


> Earnie Hawkins # 38 was an RJ.


Congrats Ernie and Hawk!


----------

